# New "On the Mat" 26 - Now Online!



## True2Kenpo (Nov 29, 2005)

Fellow Kenposists,

Good morning. I hope you and your family had a safe and happy Thanksgiving!

We have just released our latest "On the Mat" clip. This week we focused on the technique, Evading the Storm, with a look into foot positioning and some grafts. We hope you enjoy!

In future clips we will be looking at some Two-Man techniques and some of the Kenpo Forms. If you have any requests or feedback, please feel free to contact me.

Also, I would like to remind everyone of our upcoming seminars in 2006:

January 6th through 8th, 2006 
3rd Annual New Year's Seminar with Grandmaster Planas
Topic- Proper Body Mechanics and Continuation of Belt Curriculum

February 2006 (Exact Date T.B.A.)
2nd Annual Whitson Week
Topic- Counterpoint Tactics and Pekiti Tirsia Single Stick

Again, we hope all is well and good journey!

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/Onthemat.html

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh
Parker/ Planas Lineage


----------

